# Pricing question



## tdog206 (Oct 27, 2014)

I am being sub-contracted for a v-box sander. There are 5 properties varying in size. This is the first time sanding/salting. I will be billing the contractor per application for each lot. Lot sizes are: 10,000, 12,000, 15,000 23,000, and 25,000 sq. ft located in southeastern MA. Just trying to find out what others are charging for similar size properties. 

I need to know a reasonable price to charge the contractor per application at each lot. I would appreciate figures for both if I purchase the sand/salt mix or if he provides it.

Thanks


----------



## tdog206 (Oct 27, 2014)

I could really use some suggestions. I have a meeting scheduled tomorrow to discuss amendments to the contract for sander/salter equipment. Unfortunately, I am unsure of my operating costs for the truck as this used piece of equipment was purchased last month. Any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Wilnip (Oct 4, 2011)

You better go to this meeting and ask him wwhat he is offering and negotiate from there.


----------



## fast*st (Jan 7, 2009)

Yes indeed, if its just sanding and not plowing, you'll need to figure out how much time you have to spend, figure out how long to do 10,000 sq feet and how much material from past applications, you want to figure double your material costs for handling and hauling plus some hourly figure, maybe 90 an hour perhaps from yard to yard.


----------



## tdog206 (Oct 27, 2014)

Thanks for the help.


----------



## fast*st (Jan 7, 2009)

How did the meeting go?


----------



## tdog206 (Oct 27, 2014)

It went well. Thanks for asking. He is going to compensate me on a per lot basis, instead of hourly, and he will supply the material. I think its a good agreement especially for the first year. I can adjust it next season once I get an idea of my actual operating costs. Now we need some snow!!


----------



## fast*st (Jan 7, 2009)

A little ice tonight and something monday into tuesday but nothing awful on the radar till next weekend.


----------



## tdog206 (Oct 27, 2014)

You mean awful as is awful good. $$$$$$ Lets hope.


----------



## fast*st (Jan 7, 2009)

tdog206;2096135 said:


> You mean awful as is awful good. $$$$$$ Lets hope.


Heck yeah, I just picked up 1.5 tons of road salt and had to transfer it into barrels for short term storage.


----------



## tdog206 (Oct 27, 2014)

Yeah, with the weather the way its been, its hard to plan ahead.


----------

